# Plow suggestion for a 500 efi Polaris ATV



## rbender (Nov 8, 2007)

Just bought a 2006 Polaris 500 EFI Sportsman ATV with a factor Polaris winch. Any suggestions for the best snow plow set-up? I don't plow much but, am looking for a good sturdy system that won't break the bank.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I am partial to the Moose Plows, myself.

just for the fact that they have 5 way adjustments VS the 3 way of the cycle country Plows.

What ever brand you get go with 60" width, the only way I would go smaller is if you plow some small side walks and need the blade to fit on them without ripping into the grass.

though with my Moose Plow angled all the way Left or Right I can fit on some sidewalks some other I am into the grass.

good luck with your search.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I've heard good reports on the Moose and also the Curtis plows. There are some cheap flimsy ATV plows out there, so don't choose on price alone.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I had a 03 sportsman 500, I first had the pure polaris 48" and it was great, then I switched to the polaris V and that was even better. My father inlaw has the cycle country its junk, as for the moose they look sturdy. The local gander mtn. has a few on display.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the same quad and I have a Moose Plow on it. It pushes the snow quite well and is not at all flimsy (I have moved a bit of gravel with it as well as some top soil).

I was going to put some wings on mine to carry more snow (esp when plowing straight), but I have a Curtis 8' that is on a delivery truck as I write this so I am not sure how much I will use the quad for plowing snow after the Curtis gets here (although I may still put wings on the Moose Plow just because).

PS ... this is the second winter with the Moose Plow and it is just as good as when I bought it (6 driveways and 1 lot per snow event).

HTH


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

how about some pics?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

*Honda 450 with 60" Moose Plow*

here is my basic setup, 









though Now I have tire chains on all 4 tires, Power Down Pressure on the Plow, a radio and Hand Warmer's, make's snow removal much more fun.


----------

